# Newbie Leopard Gecko owner - question about hides / moss



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I've had my Leopard Gecko for a couple of weeks, it's eating well and settling in nicely.
At first it preferred the hide on the cooler side of my terrarium but it kicked the moss out.
The last few days it have moved to the hide in the warmer side and has also kicked out the moss.
Is this normal behavior for a Leopard Gecko?
I though at first that I perhaps used too much moss but I have reduced the quantity and it still kicks it out.
It does seem happy and comfortable so I am wondering if I am worrying about nothing?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hashcake said:


> I've had my Leopard Gecko for a couple of weeks, it's eating well and settling in nicely.
> At first it preferred the hide on the cooler side of my terrarium but it kicked the moss out.
> The last few days it have moved to the hide in the warmer side and has also kicked out the moss.
> Is this normal behavior for a Leopard Gecko?
> ...


Try getting a different hide in their and put moss in it how many hide's have you got at the moment if you have only 2 put some 1-2 more in their.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

scotty667 said:


> Try getting a different hide in their and put moss in it how many hide's have you got at the moment if you have only 2 put some 1-2 more in their.


Thanks for the reply, I currently have 2 hides, I'll buy a couple more.


----------



## 0123456789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hashcake said:


> Thanks for the reply, I currently have 2 hides, I'll buy a couple more.


You could always make hides, cheaper and you get what you want.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hashcake said:


> I've had my Leopard Gecko for a couple of weeks, it's eating well and settling in nicely.
> At first it preferred the hide on the cooler side of my terrarium but it kicked the moss out.
> The last few days it have moved to the hide in the warmer side and has also kicked out the moss.
> Is this normal behavior for a Leopard Gecko?
> ...


*Maybe try and make your own moist hide like this one (see pic) it stops a lot of moist medium being kicked out of the hide.*
*can make the hide out of what you like (within reason) just make a hole in the top. *:2thumb:
*Edited to add welcome to the forum*


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

0123456789 said:


> You could always make hides, cheaper and you get what you want.


I know but I like the look of the Exo Terra hides and they are not expensive on the bay of e


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

yellrat said:


> *Maybe try and make your own moist hide like this one (see pic) it stops a lot of moist medium being kicked out of the hide.*
> *can make the hide out of what you like (within reason) just make a hole in the top. *:2thumb:
> 
> image


I didn't know that Leopard would be happy to enter a hide from the top.
That's a nice and easy solution, I have plenty of tuppaware boxes lying around. :2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want something that looks a little better than a Tupperware box then you could use one of these Exo Terra : Snake Cave / Secure Hiding Cave for moist a hide. I use the MEDIUM size for most of my Leos.

Something like this is much better than just putting moss underneath an ordinary hide. It will stay humid longer and allow less water to evaporate into the viv - so your humidity will stay lower. I usually position my moist hides half on and half off the heatmat.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

jools said:


> If you want something that looks a little better than a Tupperware box then you could use one of these Exo Terra : Snake Cave / Secure Hiding Cave for moist a hide. I use the MEDIUM size for most of my Leos.
> 
> Something like this is much better than just putting moss underneath an ordinary hide. It will stay humid longer and allow less water to evaporate into the viv - so your humidity will stay lower. I usually position my moist hides half on and half off the heatmat.


That looks quite nice, as I only have the one Leo, do you think I could get away with the small version or go for a medium?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

No - the entry hole will be too small on the small version and the hide would not hold enough moss. The medium is the right size for a single adult leo IMO.

My Leos are all kept individually in their own vivs - they do not share vivs or hides.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Medium ordered, thanks for the advice


----------

